# Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 19)



## ripjack13 (May 3, 2015)

Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.


*What project in the near future, are you most excited about starting?*





**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement.


----------



## Blueglass (May 3, 2015)

The Indian Rosewood I got from @hobbit-hut is dry enough to work. I haven't had a chance to build a shell in quite awhile. I have had 2 of the shells I was most excited about die horrible deaths. I have 2 other shells that are destined for homes to finish and then I can start. I am very excited to see how much the machining has tightened up my measuring and other skills. Also once I get back from vacation in a couple weeks I am saving for a mini- metal lathe and I will start making my own hardware. Excited to see where this all takes me.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Brink (May 3, 2015)

The next one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (May 3, 2015)

I know this is a cop-out answer, but I look forward to every new project. I feel I'm truly lucky to have the tools, abilities and materials to change raw materials into something utilitarian and, to some people, attractive. I think sometimes we as a group forget how few people can do what we do. I don't mean to imply we're above others, just that we have chosen a path few do. Tony

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## manbuckwal (May 3, 2015)

Turning a bowl out of Olive Burl

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Blueglass (May 3, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Turning a bowl out of Olive Burl


And I look forward to the pics.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 3, 2015)

Following Kenbo's lead a real wood workers work bench, then a new coffee table with a great walnut crotch slab that I have. then............

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Sprung (May 3, 2015)

Too hard to narrow it down to just one, so here's the ones I'm looking forward to most on my upcoming projects list:

Turning a bowl from the Walnut Burl Tom sent me
Toy box for our son
Aquarium stand - was going to build with birch plywood w/ maple trim, but now it's going to be all solid walnut after last week's lumber haul
Natural edge hall table
Outdoor furniture set

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (May 3, 2015)

A table 
Finishing my duck call inserts. 
Another log sink

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Karl_99 (May 3, 2015)

Learning to cut threads for "kitless" pens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (May 3, 2015)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> A table
> Finishing my duck call inserts.
> Another log sink



What is a log sink Elliott? Tony


----------



## Mike1950 (May 3, 2015)

Making anything- Have not had time for a project since jan. and it looks like it will still be a while...........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 3, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Making anything- Have not had time for a project since jan. and it looks like it will still be a while...........



Sounds like you are about to make the same mistake I made years ago. Putting wood before woodworking. Hope you don't dig a hole as deep as I have.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 3, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Sounds like you are about to make the same mistake I made years ago. Putting wood before woodworking. Hope you don't dig a hole as deep as I have.



Oh No I just finished 2 house remodels now I have to catch up with spring stuff. Just life- as soon as it gets 85 outside- I will be back in shop making my next project- The buffet......

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## David Hill (May 3, 2015)

Finally play with some Mesquite burl.....stuff keeps getting' in the way.
Finish up some "owe ya" turnings for my friends that supply my "affliction".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## roby03 (May 4, 2015)

taking my kids with me when I'm in the woods now that they are off the nipple and finish up my 77 c10 shortbed I really would like to do all wood inside the cab meaning like the dash would be one solid piece of wood as well as the head liner maybe the floor? any tips would be great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (May 4, 2015)

Tony said:


> What is a log sink Elliott? Tony



http://woodbarter.com/threads/figured-oak-sink.14962/


----------



## kweinert (May 4, 2015)

The next one, of course. But I'm working on how to do a tall pepper grinder/salt shaker combo, actually using the hollowing system (I did a quick test with the camera and it worked pretty good), finishing enough test 3 corner bowls out of fencing materials that I feel confident taking on burl cube I have, building cabinets for my wife's craft area once the basement is finished, whatever else comes my way.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (May 5, 2015)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> http://woodbarter.com/threads/figured-oak-sink.14962/



Elliot could you take picstures of how you apply the finish inside the bowl the next time you do one? I am curious like @Twig Man when he asked you in the other thread how you got the epoxy spread evenly in the sink. I'm scrathing my head over how you got a 1/2" thick coat evenly on vertical surfaces.


----------



## Schroedc (May 5, 2015)

I still need to get the doors done for my ice box project but then I've got two projects I'm looking forward to, A coffee table using a white oak slab about 26 inches wide I've got, That one will all be hand planing and I'll get to learn bow ties to fix a couple issues in the slab and then I have plans to build a toolbox/lathe box for the 1940's watch makers lathe that belonged to my wife's grandfather with drawers for the parts and accessories and a cover with a handle so it's portable, that one will probably be birds eye maple with lots of small drawers so I'll get to learn more about drawers. After that I'm considering a Japanese inspired chest with lots of drawers to use to hold CD's in my living room.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (May 5, 2015)

Sure. Who knows if I'll ever do one again but I defiantly want to..



Kevin said:


> Elliot could you take picstures of how you apply the finish inside the bowl the next time you do one? I am curious like @Twig Man when he asked you in the other thread how you got the epoxy spread evenly in the sink. I'm scrathing my head over how you got a 1/2" thick coat evenly on vertical surfaces.


----------

